# JLT Chiller/PDC fees in O2 Residence



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi

We have just agreed on an 2BR apartment in O2 Residence in JLT

I was led to believe the chiller fees were included, however after agreeing a rental price the agent came back and said the PDC fees (which I am assuming are chiller fees are on top) 

so a few questions:

- are PDC and Chiller fees the same?
- should they be included?
- what is the average monthly cost?
- I read this is a split between fixed cost and usage (much like a phone line, calls and rental) is this the case?

Also if anyone has any info on the O2 residence itself that would be useful as we haven't signed yet

Thanks


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

- are PDC and Chiller fees the same? Yes
- should they be included? Generally not
- what is the average monthly cost? We spent anything from 250-700 for a 1 bed apt
- I read this is a split between fixed cost and usage (much like a phone line, calls and rental) is this the case?
Yes

O2 is one of the newer towers, however its location isnt the best, as everytime you want to go somewhere, you will have to do the full "loop", and that may take time between 530 and 730pm


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thats great thanks!

could the landlord by liable for the service charge element of the chiller fees?

they seem to be building a bridge/new connection right outside O2 will that easy the congestion?

Thanks again


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

If I am right, the bridge may make a difference when you are going to O2, but not when you are leaving. 

The service charge or "capacity" component was paid by some JLT owners once upon a time , but nowadays its the tenant who pays it, with rare exceptions
It goes towards capital costs of the cooling infrastructure, and strictly speaking, the owners themselves should not have to pay it, let alone the tenants.


----------

